# Ninjahawk, mind telling us all what is up?



## Mun (Nov 24, 2013)

Dear Mun,

This notice is to inform you Ninja Hawk will be moving your VPS account to our primary provider in Dallas as we phase out the old provider. As a result of the migration clients will have their IP changed. New IP addresses will be emailed after the service is migrated. If you wish to be informed as to what your new IP address will be before hand please let us know via the support portal.

The migration will begin on 10:00 pm (EST) Tuesday, November 26,2013 and we plan to finish by 10:00 PM, Wednesday, November 27,2013.

We apologize for the short notice and any inconvenience this might have caused. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to open a support ticket.

Thank you.

Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Ninjahawk is merging with another provider.

I'll bet you $5.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 24, 2013)

Who was the old DC? Limestone? Or CC?

Francisco


----------



## Mun (Nov 24, 2013)

I think (don't shoot me if I am wrong) but incero.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Dallas was Ionity.


----------



## Mun (Nov 24, 2013)

Tracing route to web1-tx-us.munroenet.com [204.11.60.121]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

 

  3    56 ms   103 ms    87 ms  lwdc.ar07.gi10-31.hsrp.24949.americanis.net [67.

207.219.14]

  4    58 ms    53 ms    62 ms  br06-gi3-23.lwdc.americanis.net [207.158.63.149]

 

  5   247 ms   225 ms   223 ms  br04-gi4-9.owb.americanis.net [207.158.62.105]

  6    88 ms    52 ms    51 ms  sl-st25-la-4-1-2.sprintlink.net [144.223.54.133]

 

  7    56 ms   123 ms    87 ms  144.232.7.139

  8    62 ms    71 ms    74 ms  144.232.2.87

  9    93 ms    87 ms   107 ms  144.232.1.166

 10   102 ms     *       94 ms  144.232.11.178

 11    98 ms   104 ms   111 ms  sl-internap-412648-0.sprintlink.net [144.228.250

.126]

 12   112 ms    97 ms   118 ms  border2.te4-1-bbnet2.dal006.pnap.net [216.52.191

.67]

 13    82 ms    95 ms    91 ms  ionity-4.border2.dal006.pnap.net [63.251.44.14]

 

 14    82 ms    79 ms    99 ms  204.11.63.6

 15    90 ms    88 ms    83 ms  web1-tx-us.munroenet.com [204.11.60.121]

 

Trace complete.

 

 

Umm wait what? isn't that Phoenix NAP?


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

and was out of Internap facility.


That's Internap @Mun.


----------



## Amitz (Nov 24, 2013)

What a shame! Being Moderator here and answering on LET first...



> It is urgent and short noticed but additional time can be provided if needed. All of these were planned months ago and are needed to continue our expansion but due to some unforseen situation, were not able to send the mails out in time. We do have exciting expansion coming in as well as we will be editing our terms to allow additional services such as Windows and so on and we will be entering the awesome ssd and ssd cached industry shortly.
> 
> More information can be provided over ticket. Once again, apologies for any inconvenience.
> 
> I am not going to comment on anything or explain further on forum besides what I have stated above. It will be easier to explain over support ticket. Dallas, we are moving from cx to internap so still same location and a decent network upgrade.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17148/ninjahawk


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I hate such continent movements.

If someone purchased a UK vps ... well he might need a UK based vps - not a US based vps.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

Amitz said:


> What a shame! Being Moderator here and answering on LET first...
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17148/ninjahawk


He's not a moderator here...


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack should start a Ninja Hawk refugee offer opcorn:


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 24, 2013)

Ramhost.com has UK services, if you're in dire need of it. I am betting the DDoS a provider is going on still causing a mass migration out.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

It surely does not show stability when a provider has to make a move like this without explaining. Hopefully he will explain.


----------



## Amitz (Nov 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> He's not a moderator here...


Scratch all that i have written and blame it on the weed I had tonight...


----------



## Jack (Nov 24, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Ramhost.com has UK services, if you're in dire need of it. I am betting the DDoS a provider is going on still causing a mass migration out.


UK nodes are being moved to NYC, and Dallas nodes are being re-located.... all with 2 days advanced notice.

They are moving more than just UK Services so I doubt that.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

2 days notice? Ouchie.


Remember folks, more than minimal planning.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

I *like* NinjaHawk... but....

Isn't this like the 3rd company in past 2 months to entirely jump continents on customers?


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

drmike said:


> 2 days notice? Ouchie.
> 
> 
> Remember folks, more than minimal planning.


Exactly. I believe they tried to throw some excuse, but I am not sure.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 25, 2013)

I love their Phoenix location. Now doesn't have active service with them though.


----------



## peterw (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> I *like* NinjaHawk... but.... Isn't this like the 3rd company in past 2 months to entirely jump continents on customers?


I *liked* NinjaHawk. This is a nogo.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 25, 2013)

VPSboard is not the place for vultures.


----------



## kaniini (Nov 25, 2013)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> It surely does not show stability when a provider has to make a move like this without explaining. Hopefully he will explain.


No offense, but I don't think you should be discussing stability when you are using Dacentec:



Maybe I am wrong though.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 25, 2013)

What's wrong Dacentec? I find >99% uptime acceptable for the prices they charge, not as good as CommercialMedia's uptime but still pretty good in the 4 months I've used them.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't think I've gotten an email... is the NYC location going to change? I've got a VM with them in NYC.

NinjaHawk has a solid service, and it's always been good to me. Unsure if this is a result of anything 'negative' or simply a move in a better direction. I suppose time will tell. Definitely a short notice, which is a bummer for those impacted and we'll agree that it was too short. Hopefully everything is alright with SeriesN though. He's a good dude who I know busts his ass at his other job too so I hope all is well.


----------



## drmike (Nov 25, 2013)

So UK location is gone, Phoenix is gone, Dallas is migrating.

Seems obvious with that much movement that his company isn't his any longer / sold out / merged.  Only way you pull that much stuff at once is when taken over or when you put down the pipe and realize it's time to run from the Buffalo folks.

As for Dacentc, blah.   Flaky place and even moreso since the buyout.  Guess it would alright at the low colo rates for a backup location and non-customer facing.


----------



## notFound (Nov 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I don't think I've gotten an email... is the NYC location going to change? I've got a VM with them in NYC.
> 
> NinjaHawk has a solid service, and it's always been good to me. Unsure if this is a result of anything 'negative' or simply a move in a better direction. I suppose time will tell. Definitely a short notice, which is a bummer for those impacted and we'll agree that it was too short. Hopefully everything is alright with SeriesN though. He's a good dude who I know busts his ass at his other job too so I hope all is well.


This, I had a VM in his NYC location for a while and I really did like it. Nahian is a really cool guy too. I do hope everything goes smoothly for the customers after this.


----------



## SeriesN (Nov 25, 2013)

drmike said:


> So UK location is gone, Phoenix is gone, Dallas is migrating.
> 
> Seems obvious with that much movement that his company isn't his any longer / sold out / merged.  Only way you pull that much stuff at once is when taken over or when you put down the pipe and realize it's time to run from the Buffalo folks.
> 
> As for Dacentc, blah.   Flaky place and even moreso since the buyout.  Guess it would alright at the low colo rates for a backup location and non-customer facing.


Phoenix stays as it is, so does NYC.  Dallas location is being merged into Internap instead of having 2 different location and internap actually does have a better network to be exact. 

I have explained before on Lowendtalk I believe and I will repeat again, UK was a money losing project and it was only smart decision for us to close it down. Granted, it is my fault for not letting everyone know in advance and I will take full responsibilty.


----------



## SeriesN (Nov 25, 2013)

notFound said:


> This, I had a VM in his NYC location for a while and I really did like it. Nahian is a really cool guy too. I do hope everything goes smoothly for the customers after this.


Thanks for the kind words. We actually have nice upgrades planned for our NY and other location including but not limiting to SSD servers, Windows Licensing and so on.


----------



## kaniini (Nov 25, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> What's wrong Dacentec? I find >99% uptime acceptable for the prices they charge, not as good as CommercialMedia's uptime but still pretty good in the 4 months I've used them.


I think the graph pretty much explains the point I was making, but since you want me to spell it out for you... each of those gaps was an outage where InertiaNetworks was down, due to Dacentec being down.  That month had 98.3% delivered uptime, which if that's all you can deliver, you shouldn't be criticising others about their stability.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 25, 2013)

@kaniini Oh, my graphs for Dacentec look a lot different with over 99.9% uptime for 2 months and 100% uptime the two other months.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 25, 2013)

kaniini said:


> No offense, but I don't think you should be discussing stability when you are using Dacentec:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am wrong though.


Yikes! I'll take a look into the node that your VPS is being hosted on, as that is not acceptable. My apologies!


----------



## ramnet (Jan 7, 2014)

Jack said:


> Coastercraze said:
> 
> 
> > Ramhost.com has UK services, if you're in dire need of it. I am betting the DDoS a provider is going on still causing a mass migration out.
> ...



I would just like to clarify for the thread that we have no intention of shutting down our UK location anytime soon, or for that matter any of our other services and locations.


Just in case there was any confusion there.


----------



## dacentec (Jan 7, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> @kaniini Oh, my graphs for Dacentec look a lot different with over 99.9% uptime for 2 months and 100% uptime the two other months.



http://stats.pingdom.com/vmlxv0fddjct


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 7, 2014)

dacentec said:


> http://stats.pingdom.com/vmlxv0fddjct


It's been 100% for me for the past 3 months minus a billing error on my part last month that resulted in an hour and 25 minutes of downtime.


----------

